# Tube smoker placement



## smokin pop-pop (Feb 9, 2018)

Evening all,
So I used my A MAZE N tube smoker last week to cold smoke bacon. I have a 
Masterbuilt propane and did not turn it on. I removed the chip tray and lit the 
tube per instructions then I placed the tube directly over the opening for the
burner. I thought it burned rather quickly ( got about 4hrs.of smoke ) and it
Really filled up with smoke ALOT ! . Can I move the tube off to the side of the
smoker away from the burner hole and if so will it slow the pellet burn time
And lessen the smoke intensity. In short I am looking for a longer burn time 
and more of a TBS.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 9, 2018)

I believe the tube was originally designed to work with a propane smoker when it was lit.  I have a couple tube smokers just for this purpose.  When it comes to cold smoking, I use an AMNS with dust or a AMNPS with pellets.  They burn much less than a tube smoker.

What I do when using a tube smoker with my electric Masterbuilt is to fill the tube only half full, then shake it horizontally until the tube is just half full when laying down.  This might be an idea for you when using the tube for cold smoking.  Might even consider filling the tube with less than half full.


----------



## mowin (Feb 11, 2018)

Which size tube do you have?
 I've got the expanding tube. (12" -  18").  And get a good 8 hrs of smoke. I use it in my masterbuilt gasser with the mailbox mod when cold smoking.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 11, 2018)

cmayna said:


> What I do when using a tube smoker with my electric Masterbuilt is to fill the tube only half full, then shake it horizontally until the tube is just half full when laying down.  This might be an idea for you when using the tube for cold smoking.  Might even consider filling the tube with less than half full.



This sounds like a good idea!

The tube does not have to be full for the pellets to burn. You could extend the tube and fill half full for longer smokes. Some wood types burn faster than others, you could try different wood types for different burn times.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2018)

Placing the tube directly over burner hole allowed for more air moving it to one side would reduce air flow and longer burn time. Just my $.02.

Warren


----------

